# IBM X3100 M4 disk problems



## VampirD (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi, I'm trying to install FreeBSD on that server, but the live DVD dones't detect the hard disk (openSUSE DVD does). Any help?


----------



## VampirD (Mar 14, 2013)

Solved, the 9.0 doesn't detect the drives, but the 9.1 detects it as mfisyspd, system installed and running.


----------



## Albtc (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi, did you install freenas on it, or another version of freebsd?
Did you install different HDD like WD Red for example, or just the regular IBM ones?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 24, 2018)

Keep in mind the original question is almost 5 years old. Even the poster hasn't been seen for at least a year.


----------



## JazpVanz02 (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm also having a problem installing FreeBSD 11.1 to IBM X3100 M3. During boot up and choosing Multi User, Single User, etc. it stuck and hangs. I keep searching if this has to be a problem on compatibility issue for the server and the OS or just configuration needed on Bios in order for it to work.
Also tried installing FreeBSD 11 but it reboots during boot up. Does anyone already experience this. Please see attached pics. THANKS!


----------

